# Bucket rigging



## murphy4trees (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's the latest:

part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30p_eyywYhM


and part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVnIs8KtSek


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 29, 2010)

Three and a half hours my foot.. not with all that fiasco going on!

I think you need to start thinking inside the box murph.. some of that stuff just looks silly and unnecessary from my perspective.

Just being honest here.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 29, 2010)

That RC-50 kicks ass man. I would have to admit I think you make more work and risk for yourself by taking such big pieces but seems you get it done with out any issues.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 29, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> That RC-50 kicks ass man. I would have to admit I think you make more work and risk for yourself by taking such big pieces but seems you get it done with out any issues.



Ya, maybe he should have taken teensie little giant wuss bag Copper sized pieces! Lmfao.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm a newbie here, that being said, I agree with the 2 up top. Lots of equipment, and lots of time and rigging effort for an otherwise seemingly easy tree to dismantle safely. It was a nice informative piece though.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 29, 2010)

We were on the job 4 hours... 1/2 hour for lunch.. all the wood was put across the street at a construction lot for pick up later... not much raking as it all landed on the drive..

Why is that so hard to believe?


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 29, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> I'm a newbie here, that being said, I agree with the 2 up top. Lots of equipment, and lots of time and rigging effort for an otherwise seemingly easy tree to dismantle safely. It was a nice informative piece though.



Yes, murph is a very informative piece.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 29, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> We were on the job 4 hours... 1/2 hour for lunch.. all the wood was put across the street at a construction lot for pick up later... not much raking as it all landed on the drive..
> 
> Why is that so hard to believe?



OK, first off the fact that you needed (or needlessly employed the use of) a machine to guide those tiny little pieces away from the house.


----------



## rwbinbc (Jun 29, 2010)

Wouldn't a zip line work just as well with most of the removal? It seems like alot of guess work in hoping the ground guy's "skidloader op" are thinking the same as You. Did look like You had a close call there on the second cut, But everything worked out. 

I like watching Your videos


----------



## treemandan (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know but it seemed like you are kinda hard on that bucket Murph. I am reffering to the hard quick stops and I kinda thought some of the rigging was unnecessary myself but what do I know? Looks like you have a good amount of fun though.


----------



## deevo (Jun 30, 2010)

Good job Murph....as for Treemandans comments about the bucket, I'm sure it was operated harder before you got it by the [email protected]#$ guys! It's just used to being operated like that isn't it? Good video though!


----------



## ctrees4$ (Jun 30, 2010)

There is 100 ways to get that tree down and Murph chose the dramatic way. That allows the po to see what their paying for...kinda like going to the opra but getting to stay at home.I put lots of equipment on a tree also,what is the point of it sitting at home when you can put it on a job and save your back. Good job Murph!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 30, 2010)

Great work Murphy, lots of gear and tricks makes for a good video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Not really. The worst part is that it makes everyone else seem like a moron sometimes.



At least in your mind.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 30, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> Great work Murphy, lots of gear and tricks makes for a good video. Thanks for posting.



I long for the 20 minutes of my precious life back.. lol.

Good vid though murph! opcorn:


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Jul 1, 2010)

nice vid murph....well put together!! rep sent


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 1, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> OK, first off the fact that you needed (or needlessly employed the use of) a machine to guide those tiny little pieces away from the house.



needed the machine to get them past the perennial bed.. Did you check oput the rope angle needed to get the bits out on the drive?.. NO WAY to do that by hand. put a porty on a d ring on the bucket for quick on and off with the rope and was able to use the extra power to pull pieces into the rigging, allowing me to pull bucket back from cut before calling for the pull.. provided an added measure of protection for me, though mostly not needed.. 

this was a fairly simple job, though a copuple of those pieces did get out over the roof a good ways... 

you want a little more action??

check out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED5FpmVPP_8


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 1, 2010)

The first time I was on a job where we flew tops with a chipper winch was probably 15 years ago.. eager beaver with electric winch.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 1, 2010)

the machine is a lot faster than the winch.. our winch doesn't get used much anymore..


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 1, 2010)

good to hear from you Dan..

The operator has to be careful and not try to take it if the rope man is not giving him any.. it was not very well coordinated... should have been a lot smoother... 

that said, the double overhead rigging points reduce the force and redirect the vector in such a way as to greatly improve the strength of the tree.. at abouot 6000 lbs, I'd guess the rope to be the weak point in that system, especially given the strength of sweet gum...


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 1, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> good to hear from you Dan..
> 
> The operator has to be careful and not try to take it if the rope man is not giving him any.. it was not very well coordinated... should have been a lot smoother...
> 
> that said, the double overhead rigging points reduce the force and redirect the vector in such a way as to greatly improve the strength of the tree.. at abouot 6000 lbs, I'd guess the rope to be the weak point in that system, especially given the strength of sweet gum...



"especially given the strength of sweet gum".

Are you serious with that murph??


----------



## treemandan (Jul 1, 2010)

Murph is on a tear. I say go for it buddy, you got it. We all have been there.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 2, 2010)

that is a nice setup with the spider leg and grcs you have setup. i would love to be able to do that on jobs, but it just seems to me like it would take a loooooong time to do that tree. i think if i did that it would make a 3 hour tree a 6. 

but then again i could be wrong do you notice that your jobs go faster using thies techniques?

and another thing is are you running the skid steer on mats or anything? if i drove a skidsteer in some of my customers yard id probably wind up putting down SOD. just going back and forth 10 times will leave ruts.

this post means no critisism everybody does things different.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 2, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Murph is on a tear. I say go for it buddy, you got it. We all have been there.



Yeah, he sure is on a tear.. my favorite part was when that one log came down and almost smashed the roof peak, just before the stunning brilliance of murph's rigging took hold and caught it. that was sweet.


----------



## Col2y (Jul 4, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> I did notice that rope angle. One day you are going to break out the rigging point and it's going to catch the bucket operator.
> 
> Any idea what forces you are placing at that rigging point? I'm sure it's many times the weight of the load. The starting load is 2X the load BEFORE the horizontal pulling is added.
> 
> It's only a matter of time and one day that rigging point is coming down.



not only the rigging point but the ropes, at 40 % tensile you do permanent damage, and you have know "force gauge" on your skid steer, i personely hate putting my ropes on a machine because of that fact, that being said it would have been a hell of a pull over the flowers and can see why it was done you op has to be super careful not to have an are spasum is all 

from what i saw i was thinking speed line as well but i understand that seeing it in person and seeing it on a video are completely different 
i cant say i agree with everything you've ever done murph but ive got your back on this one


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 5, 2010)

I did this tree the fastest safest way I knew how... no cut was made for the camera... rigging a spider leg from a bucket is quick and easy... near balance point rigging some of those long limbs over the house that were well out of reach from the bucket was necessary to clear the house, and stay in the bucket.. Once you develop a system , it goes fast enough... though waiting for the ropes to be untied does require a little patience... No one's fault but my own.. should go to knotless rigging... would save a lot of time when lowering a lot of pieces from the bucket... not an everyday event, though still worth the time and trouble to incorporate into the system..


----------



## treevet (Jul 6, 2010)

enjoyed your vid. ofcourse the bucket and a crane would have been the perfect tools but then the vid would have been real boring.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 7, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Three and a half hours my foot.. not with all that fiasco going on!
> 
> I think you need to start thinking inside the box murph.. some of that stuff just looks silly and unnecessary from my perspective.
> 
> Just being honest here.



I also don't really appreciate being lied to either.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 7, 2010)

Just cause you all haven't seen it done, don't make the mistake of thinking it can't be done... 

Bigger is faster in general... and if you think that was big.. you should have seen the stuff Big Jon used to rig... 

You are the ones who think in the box... If you want to see outside the box... check out the other vids on youtube... bunch of them that I never posted links to here..

Better yet, let's leave all this bickering behind and get together again Ben.. cause I'd like to see you call me a liar to my face!!!


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 7, 2010)

I never said that I thought those were big cuts, just that it looked like a fiasco. But what do I know, I've only been at this for 20 years.

Wanna talk big cuts, you should see mds rip down a red oak murphles, talking old school CT style baby!


----------



## treevet (Jul 7, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> Just cause you all haven't seen it done, don't make the mistake of thinking it can't be done...
> 
> Bigger is faster in general... and if you think that was big.. you should have seen the stuff Big Jon used to rig...
> 
> ...



play nice fella s you philly guys can use all the friends you can get.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 7, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> Just cause you all haven't seen it done, don't make the mistake of thinking it can't be done...
> 
> Bigger is faster in general... and if you think that was big.. you should have seen the stuff Big Jon used to rig...
> 
> ...



And I would like to see you dismantle a tree like that and have the job done in three and a half hours. 
Its OK Murph, I would do it, I don't believe you. I think you are lying about the time it took. I really do, I see a few people who embelish like this and its kinda sad. 
Think about this: its not my fault i think you are lying... is it?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 7, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> Just cause you all haven't seen it done, don't make the mistake of thinking it can't be done...
> 
> Bigger is faster in general... and if you think that was big.. you should have seen the stuff Big Jon used to rig...
> 
> ...



Lol I used to rig huge those would have been tooth pics in comparison. I have seen too many ropes fail and gear get trashed so now its a bit more conservative. Nice job Murph you got it done I would have parked the Mack and set grapple to the side and then cut and pitched that whole tree into it I have done it many times. No raking, no loading and the whole job is done when I get down! It is a little more time in the bucket though.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 7, 2010)

treevet said:


> play nice fella s you philly guys can use all the friends you can get.



Lol I was sorta thinking the same way, is this the wwf? If so the Dan must be Ed Mahkman and Murph the missing link but what do I know:hmm3grin2orange: Hey murph you can call me anything but don't call me late to lunch lmfao


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 7, 2010)

I wonder if those guys were being sarcastic with the golf clap when you popped the end off that branch in the beginning.. sure hope so.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 7, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I also don't really appreciate being lied to either.



I wonder if the three and a half hours included the setup time for the production crew.. lol. Maybe we can send this off to Nasa so they can analize the angles of the sun and whatnot, like that one true tv episode I saw.


----------



## TrillPhil (Jul 7, 2010)

I like the golf clap at the beginning, the part where it almost hits the house great but it seems like so much bs just watching you set it up... idk


----------



## treemandan (Jul 8, 2010)

Allright, I'm sorry. Really, I shouldn't have said that. If you say 3.5 then I have to take you at your word and I admit that is a hell of feat you pulled. Not only on the gum but in all your work. You are pretty dam good.
I also don't really think pulling the limbs out with the loader is all that far fetched either. It takes the crew thinking clearly to do the sort of stuff old man Murph does cause when it comes down to it... well it just really comes down to it. Sure, things get close, they sure do and that goes for everybody out there no matter who or what. 
Its good to see a guy like Murphels swinging the bat. He does his own dam work from conception to completion. Its a heavy line to tow and he tows it and really there is not much else to say besides that.


----------

